# St. Louis Supercross



## Stratman (Mar 23, 2009)

Went to the Supercross races Saturday night, and made the mistake of taking two manual focus lenses, Super Takumar 28mm f3.5, and a SMC Takumar 200mm f4. Although my keeper rate was rediculously low, I did manage a few decent shots...


A shot with the 28mm from our seats....







 Panning attempt, have never tried it, and had many many poor shots, but got a few good ones.


----------



## Alexphoto (Mar 26, 2009)

Image 2 is great! It's rather difficult to shoot moving objects with such a blurred background. Did you move your camera after it?


----------



## boogschd (Mar 26, 2009)

frame-by-frame backflip !


----------



## Stratman (Mar 27, 2009)

Alexphoto said:


> Image 2 is great! It's rather difficult to shoot moving objects with such a blurred background. Did you move your camera after it?




 Yes, I was following the bike when I shot. It is called panning, this was my first time trying it, and the vast majority of the photos sucked, but I did mange a few good ones, haha


----------



## onegearruss (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice panning, Is shot 1 from your seat ? If so the panning is that much more impressive.


----------



## smyth (Apr 12, 2009)

I would suggest cropping #2 to take the sign out of the frame. Other than that they are pretty good.


----------



## Stratman (May 2, 2009)

onegearruss said:


> Nice panning, Is shot 1 from your seat ? If so the panning is that much more impressive.



 Yes, I used the 28mm for that shot, the rest of these were with the 200MM, I actually wish I would have had a bit longer lens, but hey, I did manage some good shots, so it turned out ok. :mrgreen:


----------



## keybq (May 3, 2009)

this is really nice set i really like the first one


----------



## polymoog (May 4, 2009)

That last shot is great, with the rider completely upside down


----------



## Jim Stafford (May 4, 2009)

Nice shots, looks like it was a good night


----------

